

Nokia possibly revealing the successor to N900 on June 21st - Geee
http://thenokiablog.com/2011/06/14/nokia-market-disrupting-device/

======
bergie
N900 is the best phone I've had, great keyboard and camera, full Linux. I have
even made Git commits from it. But it is starting to get a bit old. A refresh
would be welcome.

------
Geee
'Confirmed' by Eldar:
<http://twitter.com/#!/eldarmurtazin/status/80949300753989632>

